# Cual me recomendais? (Lo que busco es calidad y buen precio)



## Theluisisla (Feb 3, 2014)

1- http://www.electronic-star.es/Auna-PW-2222-Pareja-de-altavoces-30-5cm-12-2000W_i3149.htm

2- http://www.electronic-star.es/Par-de-altavoces-PA-Auna-PW-2222-3-vias-2000W_i26164.htm

3- http://www.electronic-star.es/Hollywood-DJ-Pro-212-Altavoz-pasivo-3-vias-2-x-30cm-1000W_i60772.htm

4- http://www.electronic-star.es/Altavoz-PA-Omnitronic-DX-2222-1000W_i2029.htm

5- http://www.electronic-star.es/Auna-PW-2522-Pareja-Altavoces-2-x-Subwoofer-38-cm-15-3000W_i3476.htm

6- http://www.electronic-star.es/Skytec-TX215-Par-de-altavoces-pasivos-2x38cm-15-600W-RMS_i58764.htm

El PW-2222 VI UN Video donde no parece muy resistente y no tiene filtro pero la dureza me da igual yo quiero que los graves suenen con mucha calidad la idea es ponerlo a un amplificador de 65watts RMS. Es un Pioneer SX-850 a trainstores.

Gracias por todo  ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2014)

Theluisisla dijo:


> Cual me recomendais?(Yo lo que busco es calidad y buen precio)



Ninguno.

Esos gabinete no tienen aspecto de ser de calidad.


----------



## achapapo (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.electronic-star.es/Skytec-Par-de-subwoofers-45cm-18-2000W-y-filtro-graves_i37315.htm
estos fueron los que me parecieron de mejor calidad, no es que son los mejores del mundo pero sin son buenos, ya que dices que quieres bajos y que los moveras con un ampli de 65wrms y estos son de 200wrms van a estar bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2014)

achapapo dijo:


> http://www.electronic-star.es/Skytec-Par-de-subwoofers-45cm-18-2000W-y-filtro-graves_i37315.htm
> estos fueron los que me parecieron de mejor calidad, no es que son los mejores del mundo pero sin son buenos, ya que dices que quieres bajos y que los moveras con un ampli de 65wrms y estos son de 200wrms van a estar bien.


 

 Skytec Par de subwoofers 45cm (18")*2000W*y filtro graves


----------



## achapapo (Feb 6, 2014)

> Skytec Par de subwoofers 45cm (18") 2000W y filtro graves


Dice 2000w pero notese que mas abajo en la pagina dice 250w Rms =)


----------



## visualbmiguel (Abr 5, 2014)

Theluisisla si quieres buena relacion Calidad-Precio para esa potencia, experiencia te digo que te vayas a la marca Berhinger o Akiyama


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 13, 2014)

visualbmiguel dijo:


> Theluisisla si quieres buena relacion Calidad-Precio para esa potencia, experiencia te digo que te vayas a la marca Berhinger o Akiyama



Hola, una vez me pusieron en una tienda unos de esa marca pero con agudo al tope, no me gusto nada. mirando los de las marcas que me has dicho suelen estar por 229 euros es demasiado.
Encontre este:
http://www.thomann.de/es/the_box_pa_252_eco_mkii.htm?sid=20c8a48d98e3192b4bb606dabb2bb35d 
*S*on mejores que estos:
http://www.electronic-star.es/Skytec-TX215-Par-de-altavoces-pasivos-2x38cm-15-600W-RMS_i58764.htm ??

*Y*o busco un buen gra*V*e detallado tengo 8 bafles, pero muchos se me han *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* son de 8" creo que con 15" conseguiré mas calidad en gra*V*e*S*.
Lo malo los bafles barato*S* es que no dan gra*V*es detallados suelen necesitar refuerzos.

SALUDOS


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2014)

Hola a todos , generalmente quien busca por bajos  precios no tiene como exigir qualidad. 
Como ya decia un viejo dictado norteamericano "usteds paga por que levas"
!fuerte abrazo! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , generalmente quien busca por bajos  precios no tiene com exigir qualidad.
> Como ya decia un viejo dictado norteamericano "usteds paga por que levas"
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Buena frase, solo buscaba la opinión de vosotros.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## detrakx (Abr 20, 2014)

@Theluisisla Por que no conseguis parlantes Beyma esa empresa hace productos de buena calidad. Por otra parte esos gabinetes que subistes estan pensado para sonido en vivo conectarle una stereo pioneer como que no es acorde.


----------

